
Want to shadow a YC partner? Apply on WayUp for your chance to win - jdotjdot
https://www.wayup.com/blog/wayup-shadow-for-a-day-ycombinator/
======
minimaxir
> You’ll take over WayUp’s Snapchat for the day to give other young people the
> inside scoop, and you’ll write a piece about your time at YC for our blog.
> Knowledge is power, so why not spread it?

That sounds more like a punishment than a perk.

